# Turkey vest



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Im looking for a new turkey vest and want something comfortable. Any suggestions?


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Check out the new line from Cabelas, they have some that look very comfortable and sensable for the type of hunting.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I just bought a Mossy Oak® Elite Turkey Vest to use for coyote hunting and turkey hunting. I have had it out in the woods once but I like it so far. It has tons of pockets and a nice thick seat. I got it at Bass Pro for $59.95. I looked at the ones for $70-$80 but, I didn't see where they were worth the extra money. It was comfortable to wear and it held all my coyote calls, and everything I needed. It even has a box call pocket that keeps the top separate from the bottom so you don't make noise walking through the woods. There are alot of thorn trees where I hunt so the extra thick seat already kept me from getting a thorn in my butt!!


----------



## realtreegurl (Feb 5, 2008)

cabelas tactical Tatar vest is awesome, i haven't used it yet but it fits tight and seems very durable and has lots of storage, the seat is amazing


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You have to go with a vest from Cabelas. I have had the same one for the last three years and it has been great and the best part is if anything ever goes wrong with it Cabelas will just let you take it back no questions asked.


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

The lounger vests from Bass Pro Shops are hard to beat. They have a built in camp seat. You know the kind of folding chairs that backpackers use. You don't have to have a tree to lean back on. This chair is built into the vest. It's great for hunting pastures and fields. As long as you have tall weeds or high grass to camo you, you set up in a field and be comfortable.


----------

